# 5-4 Good to Be Back in Wisconsin (Pike Fishing)



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Made the 16 hour drive home to Wisconsin for the summer yesterday, so I had to get out & do some fishing today. JD came up with me to stay for a couple weeks, so I knew if there was one thing I had to take him out for it was northern pike. Mitch & my buddy Troy joined as well. We left around 2:00 for one of my favorite spots & were fishing by 2:30. First cast I was throwing an 8'' buck tail & had a 10-12 lb. fish slam my bait, but didn't get hooked up. What a bummer! But a good start, cause we knew the fish there were gonna be hot today. Fished for just a couple hours & ended up with 6 nice northern pike. All between 25'' & 33''. JD got to catch his first freshwater fish, which was a 25.75'' pike, which was pretty cool. He had a blast with it on the 1k size spinning outfit I let him use! He also got a 26.25'' one. Also I finally got to put that Calcutta 100B I bought from Pompano Joe a month or so ago to work! Paired with a 7' 9'' W&M S-Curve rod & some 30 lb. Sufix 832 it threw an 8'' buck tail no problem! It also handled the FAT 33'' 9 lb. pike I got with ease! All fish were released to fight another day after some photoshoots with them were completed. All in all, had an excellent day with some great friends. It's really nice to be back home!

*Tally for the day:*

*Troy*: 25'' pike & fat 28'' pike
*Mitch*: 25.5'' pike
*JD*: 25.75'' pike & 26.25'' pike
*Me*: 33'' 9 lb. pike

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the remainder of the pictures. I forgot that we couldn't have asked for a more beautiful day!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, I remember catching those, they fight pretty good too!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Realtor said:


> nice, I remember catching those, they fight pretty good too!


Yeah they're a blast! Super aggressive fish that you can target a bunch of different ways. Definitely one of my favorite freshwater fish to go for!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to catch the crap outta them in a pond down the road from the house in Pcola!!! Biggest 1 I caught was from the handlebars on my bike w/ the tail dragging the ground all the way to the house! Good shots!!! Heck uv a drive though!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I use to catch the crap outta them in a pond down the road from the house in Pcola!!! Biggest 1 I caught was from the handlebars on my bike w/ the tail dragging the ground all the way to the house! Good shots!!! Heck uv a drive though!!!!


Wait! What? Are we talking about Jacks, Pikes, Muskies, or Chain Pickles??
Do we Need a fish biologist - Mr Tuckey??


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wait! What? Are we talking about Jacks, Pikes, Muskies, or Chain Pickles??
> Do Need a fish biologist - Mr Tuckey??


Yeah he was talking about chain pickerel. Up here in Wisconsin we have northern pike, whichare what all the fish in this post are.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great job guys! Bull Reds and Northern Pike...nothing the "Young Guns" can't catch. Glad the Calcutta is meeting your needs! Beautiful fish.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

How do you catch pike? What bait? What lure? what line? How deep? I have zebco spincast, how do i catch pike, i want to catch pike!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MoganMan said:


> How do you catch pike? What bait? What lure? what line? How deep? I have zebco spincast, how do i catch pike, i want to catch pike!


Chain pickles are easy to catch around here.... If Jason left any!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Trader!!!! lol great job guys...looked like an outstanding time..


----------

